# Dar unde e cea de-altădată



## StackOfPostItNotes

Can't seem to figure out what this phrase means.  Thanks.


----------



## Trisia

_Hello,

Please do give us a little context (at least the entire line, plus the one before and after) and background (where is the phrase from?)

Thank you. _


----------



## StackOfPostItNotes

It's from a poem, "Rondelul lunei"

Desi pe cer e-aceeasi luna-
Dar unde e cea de-altadata
Minciuna vietei ce mă-mbata-
E azi o altfel de minciuna


----------



## farscape

altădată = (undefined) sometime in the past or in the future
de-altădată = (from) sometime in the past

Now in context: Where is the moon I used to see/know (in the past)?

Macedonski's whole poem is an allegory: the passing of time (past - present, ethernal - ephemeral) referenced to the man's life as witnessed by the moon. It's a rather complex poem where a couple of other motifs (the rose, etc.) are present. Not necessarily the best piece of literature to cut your teeth in as a beginner,

Best,


----------

